# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Las Fuentes del Marqués en Caravaca

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Este nuevo reportaje que voy a ir colocando en este nuevo hilo lo he creado para subir fotos de Las Fuentes del Marqués, en Caravaca de la Cruz. Es un paraje  impresionantemente bello. Y Solo se encuentra a 1,3 km en línea recta del Centro de Caravaca, y cuando te introduces en este enclave parece que te encuentra a 10 km jeje, en serio, como dije en algún mensajes, este lugar nunca lo había visitado y para ir en bici son 9 km aproximadamente desde mi casa, y el Lunes de esta semana decidí subir con mi primo en bici, con un año mas que yo, que tampoco lo había visitado. Como anécdota os contaré que al ser la primera vez que fuimos allí, en vez de meternos a las fuentes, nos metimos en una almazara que se encontraba justo a lado y pensamos que esa sería la entrada jajaja. Esas aguas estaban superlimpias. 
El problema es que como estaba en casa de mi primo, no pude coger la cámara de fotos, así que las fotos las eché con el móvil, y como estaba nublado y los arboles hacía que ese lugar estuviese aún mas oscuro, las fotos salieron movidas, con demasiado ruido, etc. Haré todo lo posible para subir otra vez la semana que viene con la cámara de fotos buena y colocar las fotos, también volveré en otoño a fotografiarlo, pero os voy a colocar algunas que si que se ven bien con el móvil, pero antes ,que os parece un enlace con información?: Las Fuentes del Marqués, Parque natural (Caravaca de la Cruz) . También quiero decir que hubo un incendio hace poco muy cerca de este paraje, pero lo extinguieron, puse un poco de información aquí  (mirad el mensaje nº 29).

Ahora las fotos:
Quiero también decir que la profundidad del agua en algunas fotos es de un metro aunque no lo parezca.

Un puente: 


Un claro de sol que vino y realicé esta foto desde el puente, donde se aprecia la calidad del agua:



Mas fotos:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Desde un mirador mirando hacia las fuentes:


Caravaca desde el Mirador:


El "Cerro Gordo" desde el Mirador:


La última foto:




Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por las fotos ceheginero joven :Smile: 

Una zona preciosa la que nos enseñas, llena de vegetación y aguas cristalinas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Como bien dice Sergi y para ser con móvil, muy buenas fotos...
La verdad es que a mí, las que haces a ras de agua, me encantan al igual que una de ellas en la que predomina ese precioso color verde...
Buenos paseos te metes para mostrarlos aquí... GRACIAS!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Os ofrezco una imagen de Cartomur donde muestro un plano de la Fuentes del Marqués, la pongo en alta resolución para que se vea el plano mas grande. Las fuentes se encuentran en el centro de la imagen, por cierto, fijaros lo cerca que está de Caravaca:




Un saludo  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué bonito lugar, que agua más clarita, que verde todo...
Ahí tiene que hacer un fresquita... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 
Gracias por las fotos Ceheginero :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Ceheginero joven.
Me encantan esas fotos y el paraje.
Me surje una pregunta ¿dónde va el agua que mana ahí?
Gracias.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Hola Ceheginero joven.
> Me encantan esas fotos y el paraje.
> Me surje una pregunta ¿dónde va el agua que mana ahí?
> Gracias.


Perdón por tardar tanto en contestarte. He colocado las fotos de este bonito lugar en el foro del río Argos porque se supone que si el agua que mana ahí no estuviera canalizada para riego, desembocaría en el río Argos, y en verano no iría tan seco, puesto que a la salida de las fuentes, hay un lugar donde se aprecia bastante bien toda el agua que procede del paraje, que es superior a la que lleva el río a la entrada al embalse del Argos en estas fechas. Espero que esta información te haya servido...

Embalses al 100% había dicho que tiene que hacer fresquito, es verdad, nada mas entrar en el paraje ya ten da un aire húmedo y muy agradable, pero en cuanto sales e ahí y te metes a la carretera para volver, ya te da otra vez calor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

También adjunto otro interesante enlace sobre las fuentes: Caravaca de la Cruz, Fuentes del Marqués

También adjunto una ruta desde Cehegín hasta las fuentes pasando por Caravaca de la Cruz en el formato de Google Earth para descargar: Fuentes del Marqués

Saludos cordiales a todos

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la información.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, como supondreis, esta mañana he vuelto a salir en bici, y he subido a las fuentes del Marqués :Big Grin:  :Smile: . El problema es que andaba corto de tiempo y de memoria del teléfono. Tube que hacer las fotos con el movil porque no tenia pensado ir allí y me he dejado la cámara, pero esta vez he intentado hacer las fotos lo mejor que he podido. También he realizado 4 vídeos. La mañana ha sido fresca y el viento que hacía, dificultaba la subida a las fuentes, ya que iba en contra de mi, y la atmósfera estaba bastante limpia, solo unas pocas nubes en forma de río  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .Todo en una hora y cinco minutos :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Pronto colgaré el pequeño reportaje, pero de momento, un pequeño adelanto :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: :





Un cordial saludo a todos los foreros...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, ya he preparado el reportaje. Espero que os guste:


Desde un puente sobre el río Argos:



Mirando hacia Cehegín, al otro lado del puente:


Ya en las Fuentes, a nivel del agua:



Interior de una de las 2 "sartenes" de las que mana la mayor cantidad de agua, esta es la que mas caudal aporta:



Mirando hacia aguas abajo de esta primera "sarten":






Aquí se junta la segunda "sarten" con el cauce principal:



Segunda "sarten":





Otra foto de cuando se juntan los 2 caudales:





Sigo en el siguiente mensaje:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Un poco de flora:







Una foto muy famosa, es la que se suele ver en articulos sobre el lugar, folletos, etc... y es muy conocida por esta zona:





Esta también es muy conocida:





Salida de las fuentes, donde empieza la canalización:







Canal con agua de las fuentes:







El "Cerro Gordo de Caravaca de la Cruz, desde la entrada al restaurante "Fuentes del Marques", se puede apreciar un poco la almazara:



Y fauna a la salida de el paraje, donde el caudal se dirige por la derecha del "Camino del huerto" hacia Caravaca. Esta foto esta tomada al lado de la almazara que se aprecia en la foto anterior:






Sigo en otro mensaje con los videos:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Empiezo con los vídeos:
Primero uno muy interesante que me he encontrado:




Ahora los míos, apreciad el caudal que lleva el cauce, es igual al que lleva el río Argos:








A la salida de las fuentes, después de una almazara, el cauce sigue a la izquierda, rumbo hacia Caravaca de la Cruz:




El pato que me encontré:





Un muy cordial saludo a todos;
Ceheginero joven.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un bonito lugar. Con variada fauna.
Aunque por lo que veo, tampoco dejan coger agua...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hilo movido a "Acuíferos y Aguas subterraneas" a petición del autor.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Mas que petición, sugerencia jeje...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Mas que petición, sugerencia jeje...


Lo mismo da, que da lo mismo...
Además, creo que debería de estar aquí.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Por fin os traigo un reportaje de las Fuentes del Marqués algo mas digno, ya que las fotos son tomadas con mi Sony de 3,2 mp, como todos conocéis. Estas están bien pero espero acercarme dentro de unos días para fotografiarla con la cámara buena, pero con un paisaje mas otoñal. 
Las siguientes fotos son del 14-9-11, el mismo día que terminaron nuestras fiestas patronales.
Espero que sean de vuestro agrado:

En esta primera; se ve mi sombra echando la foto:


En esta segunda he empleado un truco con Photoshop para desenfocar las plantas, aunque se nota su uso:









Los niños jugando al fútbol, en un campo de césped improvisado jeje:


Un puente muy fotografiado:


La claridad de las agua, a 1 metro de profundidad:


Mirado hacia agua abajo:




Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Esta si que me gusta:






A nivel del agua:




Una de las llamadas sartenes:



Unión de la sartén con el cauce principal:


Mirando en dirección del cauce:


Mirando aguas arriba de esta última sartén; el cauce principal:



Termino en otro mensaje:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Termino con 7 fotos y 1 vídeo:


Entre estas algas se veían peces:



A nivel del agua; desde donde sale el caudal y cauce principal; en la otra sartén:



La sartén:


En esta sale el cauce principal, pero al editarla parece que me he pasado un poco con el filtro de enfoque que te ofrece el programa:



Otra:


Después del  puente que al principio decía que era muy fotografiado, a la salida del paraje:


El puente. Si no hubiera sido por las dos personas que se sentaron en el puente... Pero bueno, tampoco está mal  :Cool: :


Y el vídeo:




Espero otra vez que os haya gustado.

Un saludo;
Juanjo

----------


## Los terrines

¿Cómo no nos va a gustar, ceheginero joven?; es una maravilla de paisaje y de imágenes que nos muestras.

Muchas gracias por subirlas y un saludo cordial.

----------


## FEDE

Una preciosidad este manantial de aguas cristalinas, muchas gracias Juanjo por el reportaje.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo un reportaje de como estaban las fuentes del Marqués este pasado lunes 13. Espero que os gusten.

Fui por la vía Verde del Noroeste, así estaba a las 7:40 de la mañana:



El amanecer



Ya en el puente sobre el río Argos en la Vía Verde:



Amanece en Caravaca de la Cruz



Mas cerca, en el Camino del huerto, tras pasar la ciudad de Caravaca



Y vuelvo al sitio que hacia 9 meses que no visitaba:





No ha cambiado mucho, las fotos son casi como las otras anteriores.







Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Caravaca a las 8:15 de la mañana:



Eso es todo. La verdad, es que esta es la mejor ruta que me puedo hacer por las mañanas.

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Es un placer ver esos paisajes llenos de agua, sombra vegetal y vida, máxime en un año tan seco como éste y que cuando termine el verano, estaremos deseando olvidar...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo de momento unas 3 fotografías que he tomado esta mañana en las Fuentes del Marqués. Mas adelante pondré todas las fotografías.








Saludos

----------


## jlois

Son imágenes fantásticas. Como disfruto con el otoño y la variedad de sus tonos. Simplemente genial , agradecerte este trabajo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Juanjo, excelentes fotografías, un paraje precioso y que tengo en la lista de próximas visitas. 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

Preciosas fotos aunque veo mucho retoque posterior

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo el reportaje entero. Espero que os guste:





















Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Termino el reportaje:



















Eso es todo. 

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

Menudas fotos de Otoño Ceheginero,muchas de ellas dignas de ser usadas como fondo de pantalla en el ordenador!!
Gracias por compartirlas con tus amigos del foro!!jejeje

----------

